# How do you normally search the forums on PerC?



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

I was wondering how different people searched the forums here. Like do you tend to stay on one forum or do you jump from one place to another. Is there a certain section you prefer? ALso I am wondering if type could also play a role in how someone searches things online in general.


----------



## MandiKind (Oct 27, 2011)

I usually look at the new posts first to see if something catches my attention. My favourite places are the ISFP forum and the cognitive functions forum. I explore other places if I'm bored or looking for specific information.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

No method to my madness, I jump around looking for interesting thread topics.


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

I generally stick around the NT forums, usually fluctuating mainly between INTP and ENTP threads, and occasionally INTJ and ENTJ. Sometimes I might pay a visit to the INFJ and ISFP forums too, and also the books and movies threads.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I just click on each individual forum, read through all the threads to see what interests me the most, and then click on them - maybe even reply if there's something I need to say. *shrugs*


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I start by checking the new posts, then if I feel like spending a lot of time here I look through whatever subforums catch my interest at the moment.


----------



## JYFly (Sep 16, 2012)

Jump from forum to forum. A directory of forums on the bottom of each page like in vBulletin forums would be really helpful for me. As it is now, I need a tab of the home page open all the time so I pick a forum to browse.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

New Posts, always (I scan the first few pages).

Then I check out the INTP subforum, and Sex & Relationships, and maybe finally the Bannings/Infractions to see who got in TROU-ble.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

'I have a few forums (aren't they boards?) I usually stay in' and 'I read through and see what interests me'.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

I jump from one forum to another, click on whatever I see, read what interests me, and go on whatever forums I feel like that day. Gah. but I strangely love this site so much.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

My homebase is INTP forums. But then I just randomly click around.


----------



## Augesco (Dec 2, 2012)

I just look at interesting topics, so the title is crutial.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

Most of the time I log in from PerC's app. So I usually just check out the threads and blogs that appear on the welcome page. It's the reason why I have commented in threads from other types that werent looking from an outsider's point of view. Sorry. I can't see what forum I'm commenting in.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I like going through whatever looks like fun, research something if it comes up in my mind, and I tend to hang around the ISTP forum and mostly lurk on the ISFPs. I hope I don't creep any of you out already.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

New posts for titles that grab my interest and a few of the game threads I go to often. I actually tend to avoid all the typing threads, lol. I used to go into those a lot when I first joined, that's why I joined in the first place, but since I've kinda gotten off the whole typing as I feel they're still a bit vague and not concrete; one can easily be different types on different days or in different moods...I almost view it as astrology in a sense, but not quite that vague and there actually is a lot of evidence behind it, just I don't take it as seriously as I used to. 

But that's enough rambling...here's a pic of a kitty







aaww


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Roland787 said:


> But that's enough rambling...here's a pic of a kitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna kidnap those animals...


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I just refresh the home page and jump from one forum to the next. XD Sometimes I'll look at my subscribed threads but usually I'm just on the home page.


----------

